# 04 GTO is devouring coolant. Help!!



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

As stated, my car is eating coolant. She hasn't had any problems like this before, so I'm not sure what's going on. My friend says to check the thermostat before I start worrying about seals or what not. Any ideas or opinions? (04 GTO that I baby, only has 67k miles and runs like a champ otherwise)


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Is it leaking? Burning? Mixing in the oil?


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

It doesn't seem to be leaking from my quick glance, but I'll look into it more in a second. Not mixing, and I'm not smelling anything burning.


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

how often do you need to refill coolant? i had to replace my radiator a few months ago when a hair line crack appeared by one of the side brackets. it would spray a fine mist when engine got to normal operating temperature I never saw any leaking but would have to check coolant every week and refill....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTR944 said:


> how often do you need to refill coolant? i had to replace my radiator a few months ago when a hair line crack appeared by one of the side brackets. it would spray a fine mist when engine got to normal operating temperature I never saw any leaking but would have to check coolant every week and refill....


Next to never. If you're having to refill before the coolant needs replacement it's leaking somewhere


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

So there lies my problem. Obviously the coolant was going somewhere, but I can't tell where. After I filled it up yesterday, I continued to drive normally for the next hour or so. When I arrived to my destination, the coolant was exactly the level i put it to before I had left. What. The. Crap.
I've grabbed a new thermostat from the local parts store just off a whim. Not sure it's gonna do any good, but considering the amount of things I keep finding wrong or hidden on my previously owed GTO, I'm better off safe than sorry, even if it doesn't fix my current issue


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

GTR944 said:


> how often do you need to refill coolant? i had to replace my radiator a few months ago when a hair line crack appeared by one of the side brackets. it would spray a fine mist when engine got to normal operating temperature I never saw any leaking but would have to check coolant every week and refill....


I was on a business trip for about a month in the July-August area, and when I returned, the coolant was almost empty, so I refilled it and there wasn't any problems afterward until yesterday, when I got the low coolant message on the highway. It hasn't led my engine to overheat or anything yet, I just dont know where coolant is going. Now, I live in Hawaii. Is it possible that the heat from the sun during the day might be causing my thermostat to read hotter and open up much more often?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ehrgeiz X said:


> Now, I live in Hawaii. Is it possible that the heat from the sun during the day might be causing my thermostat to read hotter and open up much more often?


Even if that was the case (which it's not..) that wouldn't cause a loss of coolant. During the summer here where I live, there are many periods where the temperature exceeds 100°.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya a thermostat "opening up" doesn't make it leak. The only thing a thermostat could cause for that is by not opening up causing overheating and that first blows back coolant to the overflow tank. Check the oil for any tan crap (sign of water mixing), all around the heads and finally the plastic end caps on the radiator. I'd put my money on the radiator.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

So, me and a friend have my GTO up on jacks right now with the front bumper removed. We cleaned out the engine bay and we're starting to think it IS the radiator. Aside from residual water from when we cleaned it, there's a small pool of coolant near the front left headlight. There's a noticeable drip running down that same side of te radiator, running down the plastic fairing near the air filter. Possibly a hairline fracture on the radiator? Anyone have any good rec commendations for a new radiator if I need to replace it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's probably the plastic end tanks. Removing the front bumper was an added step that probably didn't need to be done but anyways there are several companies that make direct drop in units with some as little as $180 with lifetime warranties. Radiatorexpress is one but you can Google it. I know some will jump in and say get an all aluminum but frankly at 2-3 times the cost and how easy they are to replace just get the direct replacement.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> It's probably the plastic end tanks. Removing the front bumper was an added step that probably didn't need to be done but anyways there are several companies that make direct drop in units with some as little as $180 with lifetime warranties. Radiatorexpress is one but you can Google it. I know some will jump in and say get an all aluminum but frankly at 2-3 times the cost and how easy they are to replace just get the direct replacement.


I found the problem. It is the plastic end tanks, haha. Specifically the mounts for the fans, actually. On the driver's side, the inside seam of the mounts had hairline fractures in them that would leak VERY slowly, but increase in flow when you do anything with the throttle. I threw some radiator stop-leak in it, and that seems to be working for now, but I'm still considering the radiator replacement. Possibly a good performance one? Considering that most of the work I do on the car is cleaning up after the previous owner's screw-ups, I like to put the best stuff into my car. (Like a nice little Monster Stage 2 clutch kit i got from a buddy for $100. Yes, $100. One Hundred)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ehrgeiz X said:


> I like to put the best stuff into my car.


That can't be completely true if you put stop-leak in it.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

HP11 said:


> That can't be completely true if you put stop-leak in it.


I won't argue the fact that my statement brought a question to logic, haha. Allow me to explain my situation a bit though. It might help things to make a bit more sense. I'm currently serving in the army, and I'm less than 30 days out from deploying to Afghanistan. I need my car to last a bit longer so I can put it in storage and have as few problems as possible. While I'd rather replace the stock radiator with a much better one, this is what I can do for now. Temporary or not, the stop leak is gonna have to do the job until I have a chance to properly fix it. On that note, the stop leak is working very well, actually. There has been no noticible decline in coolant levels, and the car is still running great. I now have a much better understanding for the cooling system now, as well.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Make sure you flush the system thoroughly before you put in your new radiator. I've had a couple of bad experiences with stop leak with cars in the past. Actually it was a truck. I'd even probably flush it before I stored it if I were you. If you understand cooling systems better now then you understand why I say that.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For 99% of people the "performance" radiators don't do anything the regular one doesn't. It's not like a clutch or cam or heads. It would be like getting a "performance" car wash. The car gets the same clean either way but to each his own. I'd rather spend the extra $400 on something that is performance.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah. I don't want that stop leak messing anything up while I'm gone. I was looking on summit racing and jegs for a new radiator, but I haven't found anything yet. I'm probably just gonna order a stock one through GM. Any idea how much that runs though? I just want to make sure that Hawaii won't try to pull te same crap they've been trying with over pricing everything "cause we da kine, brah".

The lex Brodie's here wanted $1400 for 4 very mediocre tires, mounted and balanced.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You can pay anywhere from about $350 to almost $700 for an OEM GM radiator depending on where you get it (dealership/GMPartsdirect, etc.) or you can get an aftermarket replacement like the one in this link below for $179.95 plus shipping. This is what I'd do if I needed one. 


Radiator Express said:


> This OEM quality replacement radiator comes to you factory direct from 1 of 100 Radiator Express locations. It is guaranteed to fit and adhere to the standards for your specific vehicle. It comes with our Lifetime Express Warranty and is a great internet buy!


 http://www.radiatorexpress.com/prod...nd+Replacement&part_id=218625&aaia_id=1423044


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ehrgeiz X said:


> Yeah. I don't want that stop leak messing anything up while I'm gone. I was looking on summit racing and jegs for a new radiator, but I haven't found anything yet. I'm probably just gonna order a stock one through GM. Any idea how much that runs though? I just want to make sure that Hawaii won't try to pull te same crap they've been trying with over pricing everything "cause we da kine, brah".
> 
> The lex Brodie's here wanted $1400 for 4 very mediocre tires, mounted and balanced.


You seriously don't know how to Google? The "OEM" is just going to be the same radiator at 2 to 3 times the price AND not have a lifetime warranty.Type into the box year, model (GTO) and radiator. You'll get all kinds of hits on $200 and less, life time warranty radiators. Oh nevermind, here.

GTO radiators​


----------

